# het is even slikken



## killerbees

Context: Een meisje heeft een auditie voor Idols gedaan. Ze heeft heel erg slecht gezongen en volgens haar was het dankzij een droge keel (helaas niet waar). Terwijl ze aan het huilen stond zei een voiceover:

_*Het is even slikken *voor Anoushka en dat valt niet mee met een droge keel._

Ik weet niet zeker dat ik het goed heb begrepen maar is 'a lot to swallow" een goede vertaling?


----------



## Joannes

Het is dezelfde idee, ja, maar *even slikken* gebruik je doorgaans niet voor iets dat moeilijk is maar (emotioneel) pijnlijk.

Enkele correctietjes:
*- dankzij*  => *te wijten aan*  (*dankzij* niet voor slechte factoren)
*- aan het huilen stond*  => *stond te huilen*  (*liggen te V*, *staan te V*, *zitten te V* hebben dezelfde betekenis als *aan het V* maar vaak met connotatie van 'irritatiewekkend')
*- ik weet niet zeker dat* => *ik weet niet zeker of*  (*of* is onderschikkend voegwoord voor irrealis 'if/whether')


----------



## killerbees

Bedankt voor de hulp en de correcties. (Nummer drie had ik toch moeten weten )


----------



## NewtonCircus

*even slikken* kan naar mijn mening ook worden gebruikt na het ervaren van angstaanjagende of gevaarlijke situatie. 

"A sigh of relief", dacht ik, is in dit geval een juiste vertaling.

Groeten Herman


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Even slikken als "a sigh of relief" heb ik nog nooit gehoord, NewtonCircus, is dat iets Vlaams? 
"A lot to swallow" betekent meer dat je veel te verduren hebt, terwijl "even slikken" betekent dat je een teleurstelling te verwerken hebt. Ik denk dat het afkomt van slikken om tranen te vermijden, in het Engels "to swallow your tears"?


----------



## jacquesvd

killerbees said:


> Context: Een meisje heeft een auditie voor Idols gedaan. Ze heeft heel erg slecht gezongen en volgens haar was het dankzij een droge keel (helaas niet waar). Terwijl ze aan het huilen stond zei een voiceover:
> 
> _*Het is even slikken *voor Anoushka en dat valt niet mee met een droge keel._
> 
> Ik weet niet zeker dat ik het goed heb begrepen maar is 'a lot to swallow" een goede vertaling?


 
Ik zou eerder zeggen: "it's hard to swallow" en als het 'even' benadrukt dient te worden, kan men er 'but it will pass' aan toevoegen


----------



## Peterdg

Qittat Ulthar said:


> Even slikken als "a sigh of relief" heb ik nog nooit gehoord, NewtonCircus, is dat iets Vlaams?


Blijkbaar. In mijn idiolect is "a sigh of relief" voor "even slikken" ook één van de mogelijkheden (en eigenlijk de eerste die bij me zou opkomen als men mij onverhoeds zou vragen om "even slikken" te verklaren.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Qittat Ulthar said:


> Even slikken als "a sigh of relief" heb ik nog nooit gehoord, NewtonCircus, is dat iets Vlaams?
> "A lot to swallow" betekent meer dat je veel te verduren hebt, terwijl "even slikken" betekent dat je een teleurstelling te verwerken hebt. Ik denk dat het afkomt van slikken om tranen te vermijden, in het Engels "to swallow your tears"?


 
Nee dit is Engels. Ik dacht dat *killerbees *een Engelstalig antwoord verwacht.

Ik werk in een volledig Engelstalig milieu en "a sigh of relief" is een term die Engelstaligen gebruiken om te beschijven dat men net een moeilijke of gevaarlijke situatie heeft "overleefd" ongeacht de graad van succes. Bijvoorbeeld net slagen in een examen, competitie, of een ongeval overleven.

"it's hard to swallow" wordt gebruikt om te beschrijven dat met het moeilijk heeft om een bepaald resultaat te accepteren. Bijvoorbeeld kritiek van je baas op je werk of kritiek van een jury op je zangkwaliteiten.

Groeten Herman


----------



## NewtonCircus

Qittat Ulthar said:


> Even slikken als "a sigh of relief" heb ik nog nooit gehoord, NewtonCircus, is dat iets Vlaams?
> "A lot to swallow" betekent meer dat je veel te verduren hebt, terwijl "even slikken" betekent dat je een teleurstelling te verwerken hebt. Ik denk dat het afkomt van slikken om tranen te vermijden, in het Engels "to swallow your tears"?


 
Sorry. Ik had je verkeerd begrepen. Ja, deze uitdrukking heeft inderdaad dezelfde betekenis. Ik sta er zelfs van versteld dat dit in Nederland anders is. Is dit zo?

Groeten Herman


----------



## jacquesvd

NewtonCircus said:


> Nee dit is Engels. Ik dacht dat *killerbees *een Engelstalig antwoord verwacht.
> 
> Ik werk in een volledig Engelstalig milieu en "a sigh of relief" is een term die Engelstaligen gebruiken om te beschijven dat men net een moeilijke of gevaarlijke situatie heeft "overleefd" ongeacht de graad van succes. Bijvoorbeeld net slagen in een examen, competitie, of een ongeval overleven.
> 
> "it's hard to swallow" wordt gebruikt om te beschrijven dat met het moeilijk heeft om een bepaald resultaat te accepteren. Bijvoorbeeld kritiek van je baas op je werk of kritiek van een jury op je zangkwaliteiten.
> 
> Groeten Herman


 
Er blijft  een verschil: "a sigh of relief" wordt gezegd wanneer iets toch goed is afgelopen, wanneer je aan iets negatiefs ontsnapt bent, terwijl in het Nederlands 'even slikken' betekent dat je net een slecht bericht hebt gehoord en dat even moet verwerken, zoals hier en eigenlijk zeg je het zelf: de jury heeft negatieve kritiek op haar zangkunst en ze kan niet verder deelnemen aan de wedstrijd.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Ik kan mij echter voorstellen dat iemand onmiddellijk na het vermijden van een verkeersongeval zegt: "Dat was even slikken"

Misschien kunnen anderen hierover ook hun mening geven.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## jacquesvd

NewtonCircus said:


> Ik kan mij echter voorstellen dat iemand onmiddellijk na het vermijden van een verkeersongeval zegt: "Dat was even slikken"
> 
> Misschien kunnen anderen hierover ook hun mening geven.
> 
> Groetjes Herman


 
Ja, dat kan zeker maar in zulk geval loopt het dus uiteindelijk goed af; in het voorbeeld hier loopt het voor het meisje in kwestie slecht af: ze doet mee aan Idols in de hoop door de schiftingen te geraken maar ze wordt uitgeschakeld: ' dit is even slikken' komt hier niet overeen met een 'zucht van opluchting slaken' ( a sigh of relief) maar met de noodzaak het slchte nieuws (de uitschakeling) te verwerken. 

A sigh of relief (een zucht van opluchting) volgt op een gunstige afloop of ten minste een gunstigere dan gevreesd mocht worden.
Iemand kan een zwaar autoongeval hebben, maar omdat hij het er heelhuids van af gebracht heeft 'een zucht van opluchting' slaken omdat hij beseft dat het veel erger had kunnen zijn.


----------



## Kayla321

NewtonCircus said:


> Ik kan mij echter voorstellen dat iemand onmiddellijk na het vermijden van een verkeersongeval zegt: "Dat was even slikken"


Ik niet. Ik zou dat na een bijna-verkeersongeval nooit zeggen en ik zou het eigenlijk heel gek vinden als een ander dat wel deed. Voor mij heeft "even slikken" iets te maken met teleurstelling (dat-was-niet-leuk-maar-ik-kom-er-wel-overheen), niet met opluchting (ontsnapt-aan-gevaar). Dan zou ik eerder kiezen voor "dat was op het randje/nippertje" of "dat ging nèt goed" oid.


----------



## Ktke

Voor mij hangt 'even slikken' toch ook samen met een teleurstelling. Eventueel ook nog met slecht nieuws dat je krijgt. Maar na een bijna-verkeersongeval zou ik het zeker niet zeggen. Eigenlijk zou ik dan ook geen 'zucht van verlichting' slaken, dat verbind ik eerder met iets waar je lang tegenop keek/aan gewerkt hebt, maar waar je nu vanaf bent bvb. Beide uitdrukkingen hebben alleszins een verschillende betekenis voor mij.


----------

